

Gartner: Global 'IT debt' hits $500 billion, on the way to $1 trillion  - labboy
http://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/092310-global-it-debt.html

======
edge17
This news is almost certainly placed by a PR agency and consulting firm aiming
to create fear in companies for running outdated software.

Am I contributing to this debt because my company is running iTunes9 instead
of iTunes10?

